# Trying to convince someone to sponsor H1



## Pietro (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Im having great trouble finding info/real experiences about moving to America, so perhaps you can help.

I am considering traveling probably in October, and probably to NYC. I plan to enter under the Visa Waiver Program and use those 90 days to try find a job which will sponsor me for a H1 visa so I can stay and work for a year or two.

Has anyone any experiences with this?

* How difficult is it to convince a potential employer to sponsor you?
* How long would they have to wait before I could start work if they agreed to sponsor me?
* Is there anything I can do to speed the process up so that if an employer says yes, some of the wheels have already been put in motion and it seems like less of a hassle to them?
* Any success stories?
* Any horror stories?

BTW, I have a degree and would be looking for something in I.T.

Thanks all.


----------



## awayinamerica (Aug 1, 2007)

Perhaps you could find an employer who would be willing to sponsor you before you go. They may want you to work first, but they could at least promise that if you do a good job they will sponsor you.


----------



## Pietro (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, that would be the ideal, but I just figure it would be easier if I were on site and available for interviews.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

So why are you asking for advise if you already have it all figured ?


----------



## Pietro (Aug 8, 2007)

I dont have anything figured out man. Obviously itll be easier to find a job in New York if youre in New York and not the other side of the planet. Thats just common sense.

For example, somebody has told me that H1 petitions arent processed until April, which would mean I wouldnt be able to work for a year! Now if thats true, I think its better that I find out now, rather than after Ive wasted all my money going to America.

This is why I ask how long the process takes, and whether anyone has done what Im talking about and how it worked out, and so forth.


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

It depends on which country you have a passport from. 
Normal professional work visas can be as quick as 2 weeks from submission. To get the appointment at the Embassy takes longer. 
Applying in the USA depends on how busy the Law firm will be. Make sure you get a reputable firm!


----------



## Destination Spain (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi there,

I have just got on to a great new website for professionals and companies alike. Look up www.linekedin.com and go from there. I have linked up with an old boss after 7 years and we are talking business already. Take a look and you can link in to me if you like LinkedIn: Donna Parsons

Remember you heard it here first!

Good luck!

Donna


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Donna is obviously getting some kickback. She's been advertising with that exact same post all over the forum. Kinda getting tired of seeing it.


----------

